# Show us your boat.



## Dog Hunter (May 13, 2013)

We're thinking about getting us a boat.  Show me what you are using.  Positives and negatives.  There are six of us.  Two adults and four kids.  We would be staying inside the sound.  Thanks


----------



## oops1 (May 13, 2013)

We've only had this one a few months but happy with it so far. 21' tidewater with a Yamaha 150 4 stroke. Wife wanted and deck boat and I wanted a cc.. It holds 8 people and with all the cushions in it fits  her style.


----------



## PaulD (May 13, 2013)

189 Egret Carbon Kevlar. 150 Yamaha, 101 Motor Guide, Lowrance HDS 8, 2 12" Clarion Subs, 3 6" Poineer with 1.25 tweeters, 1000 Watt amp, Clarion head.

Love everything about the hull, no regrets, best riding, best fishing hull you could ever ask for. Things I don't like :It doesn't have a 250 ProXS on the back so it's not a 70+MPH boat, I need a better trailer under her, Wish I had the tempress seats rather than a bench seat. You're never going to comfortable fish 6 people. Get soemthing that will comfortably ride that many and comfortably fish 3. That's all you can ask for.


----------



## seastrike (May 13, 2013)

*old pathy*

here is my 99 pathfinder 2200v with 2012 yamaha f150,minn kota i pilot,garmin 546s. pros... has nice wide beam, shallow draft,fuel efficient, and rides nice and pretty dry. This is a good size boat and very easy to launch etc.. i really enjoy this rig. it does well in the rivers and sound and occasional nearshore. It only has a 20 inch transom so you pick your days for nearshore stuff. it also has kind of low sides which is nice for slinging trout in easily. I watch the kids carefully when they are on board(of course they have life vest on though) it used to have a 225 vmax and could fly. now it still cruises an easy 35 at 4200 rpms and topps out at 48.


----------



## B Man (May 13, 2013)

With two adults and four kids a Carolina skiff  218 DLV sounds perfect.  Especially for inshore fishing inside the sound.  They draft really shallow, have deep sides, tons of room, simple, and most important with that many kids is its stability.  I use to have a 198 loved it for inshore and even went out to the ALT reef a few times on chosen days with it.  Mine had a 115 zuke 4 stroke, great combo.

Good luck,
    Brandon


----------



## skiff23 (May 13, 2013)

I second that BMan. I have the 2380 DLV. It is perfect and has all the comforts anyone could need. Yes I wish the live well was bigger but there is never a perfect solution for all. I fish inshore trout , run the freshwater striper tournament , catfish and crappie , run out to he nearshore reefs on good days with ease. I also pull the  skis and tubes in the summer. I love my skiff.


----------



## seastrike (May 14, 2013)

skiff23 said:


> I second that BMan. I have the 2380 DLV. It is perfect and has all the comforts anyone could need. Yes I wish the live well was bigger but there is never a perfect solution for all. I fish inshore trout , run the freshwater striper tournament , catfish and crappie , run out to he nearshore reefs on good days with ease. I also pull the  skis and tubes in the summer. I love my skiff.



hard to beat versatility of a big skiff. the hurricane deck boats look cool too. though i have never been in one.


----------



## sea trout (May 14, 2013)

I third the skiff.
Mine is sundance b20
but a skiff is wide and stable with lots of room.
The con is a rougher ride. But the pro's way outnumber the pro's of other bay and river sized boats.


----------



## DAWG FAN (May 14, 2013)

*Sea Fox*

200 XT Viper, 150 hp 4 stroke Yamaha - Great ride and lots of storage. Has 2 jump seats in back and seat in front of console will seat 2 kids and 2 behind console. Excellent bay/flats boat. Mine is a tunnel hull which drafts 10".


----------



## mlbowfin (May 14, 2013)

will hold six people, wouldn't want to fish with six people in it..most boats big enough to hold six comfortably will offer you about any type of fishing desired, never been in a skiff on open water could only imagine one wet and rough ride..


----------



## seastrike (May 15, 2013)

sea trout said:


> I third the skiff.
> Mine is sundance b20
> but a skiff is wide and stable with lots of room.
> The con is a rougher ride. But the pro's way outnumber the pro's of other bay and river sized boats.



while i agree skiffs are economical,and versatile, im not sure i would go as far as saying they have many advantages over bay boats. many days i cover 30-40 miles of water when i fish. usually crossing the sound or fishing in the sound. So the ability to cross the sound in choppy conditions without taking a beating or getting soaked is important. I have fished in some big and small skiffs. They are fine boats and serve many fisherman well, but i am pretty sure you wont see alot of fisherman trading in their v hulls for skiffs. Buy whatever fits your needs and wants and enjoy. Not trying to be smug just saying.


----------



## PaulD (May 15, 2013)

You're not being smug, as I know we have to tip-toe now, but it's the truth. Skiffs are great, they are light, affortable and you can fish them. If you're wanting to cross sounds and fish 30-50 miles in a day, which is important to me, then it's not the way to go, you need something that is fast, efficiant, dry riding and can handle beach front chop quickly and comfortably. I've been in situations  where the fish I wanted to catch were 40 miles away. Being able to make that run in under an hour and comfortably is important. I also like being able to run the outside on good days and get offshore when I want. Different strokes for different folks. Some folks a skiff is a perfect fit, others a bay or flats boat is a perfect fit.


----------



## LTZ25 (May 15, 2013)

Here's my Sterlingxs22, works for me. I bass fish 90 percent of the time but I still love the shallow salt.


----------



## jfish (May 15, 2013)

nice boat hate to scratch that baby!


----------



## LTZ25 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks, I fish it every week and its 2 years old in the photo but I try to be careful. Wife and I are coming to Fernandina Fl. With the nuts and bolts of fishing gang in first week of June , should be fun.


----------



## jfish (May 15, 2013)

here I am look me up when your out and about


----------



## j_seph (May 15, 2013)

*2008 218DLV Carolina Skiff*

140 4 stroke suzuki, HDS touch screen GEN II, MinnKota iPilot


----------



## jfish (May 15, 2013)

LTZ25 said:


> Thanks, I fish it every week and its 2 years old in the photo but I try to be careful. Wife and I are coming to Fernandina Fl. With the nuts and bolts of fishing gang in first week of June , should be fun.



yeah used to have the bass boat thing bout 10+ yrs ago and sure hated keeping it clean.  then bought a new bay boat back then hated keeping it clean.  so now got a 10yr old boat that I run through the car wash and say the heck with it.  its sure is easier on your mind and back.

Fernandina is nice.  been there a lot.  nice ramp at state park.  water is normally very nice there coming in and is very clean usually.  tie up at city dock and go have some lunch and some pirates punch at the palace.  I think they don't serve food anymore though.  jetties is great fishing there as well. 

have fun


----------



## LTZ25 (May 15, 2013)

JFish i will have a eye out for you, if you see me shout out. thanks for the info, I never been there before but I will have a good time I'm sure , we are staying at Hampton Inn across from marina were I will have boat .


----------



## jfish (May 15, 2013)

I prob wont be down that far.  usually stay up at north end Cumberland and up to st simons.  but you cant ever tell if the fishing stops I sometimes ride around


----------



## seastrike (May 15, 2013)

LTZ25 said:


> Here's my Sterlingxs22, works for me. I bass fish 90 percent of the time but I still love the shallow salt.



thats serious stuff right there. SWEEEET


----------



## The Best Wife Ever (May 15, 2013)

*Boat recomended*



This is my new (used) boat.
2009 22.5' Sea Fox with 200hp Suzuki.
We just started Salt Water Fishing last year. This boat is perfect for us. We like fishing the flats and a little ways off shore. Can go in 12" no problem and the power pole works great for this. The 200hp will get me where I want to go. Cuts through waves great and rides smooth on those choppy water days.
Holds 8 people, but wouldn't recommend it, 4 is comfortable.
Lots of storage and great live wells. Adding cushions for the front is nice for those (just boating days). 
We are ordering a T Top for more storage and a bit of cover from sun/rain. I feel this is a great boat for versatility. We also take it to the lakes and rivers Striper fishing.


----------



## j_seph (May 15, 2013)

Best wife ever
how fast that seafox run


----------



## oldcsm (May 16, 2013)

*2410 Bar Ranger*

Use this for bass tournaments and inshore fishing which is my favorite!  Not sure about about 6 folks though. I've fished 4 comfortably.


----------



## LTZ25 (May 16, 2013)

I like all of these boats, fishing boats are all so unique in thier on way. I love to look at the different models that people enjoy.


----------



## j_seph (May 16, 2013)

I used to want a bay boat. Once I got in a CS there
s no way I'd give up the room


----------



## B Man (May 16, 2013)

If you are sold on staying in the rivers and bays look at the mod-v skiffs for room and stability.  If you will be tempted to run the shore lines or start to venture off shore in the flats such as Keaton then a bay boat may be more in your area.   Take your time look at many makes, models, designs, and test ride in some.   I loved my skiff dlv for inshore, rivers, lakes, and on most days the flats.  But my love for offshore got me so I sold it to get another offshore rig.  Just be sure to know what you want and what's important.

Most important keep in mind you will have 4 kids on board.  Deep sides are nice for this to keep the paranoia down of one falling out easily.


Good  luck,
            Brandon


----------



## BowHunter89 (May 17, 2013)




----------

